# Teamspeak ?



## BlueEagel (29. Dezember 2004)

Moinsen

Habe mal ne kurze frage und zwar habe ich mir von teamspeak.org den server client gesaugt und wollte jetzt mal wissen wie das jetzt alles  das jetzt von aussen einer auf mich connecten kan. mein prob ist das ich hinter einen router henge.

2 frage kann ich das auch mit teamspeak irgentwe so machen das ich nen prog etc auf nen server lade und ich den denn darüber laufen lassen kan ?

MFG BlueEagle


----------



## Arne Buchwald (30. Dezember 2004)

Hallo blueangel,

du bist ja bereits recht lange hier auf Tutorials.de registriert und müsstest demnach (hoffentlich ) auch etwas von unserem Anliegen nach vernünftiger Rechtschreibung und Grammatik mitbekommen haben. Durch richtige Rechtschreibung und Grammatik erleichterst du anderen Mitgliedern das Lesen deiner Beiträge ungemein, so dass du dadurch auch wesentlich leichter und schneller eine Lösung erhalten kannst.
Es wäre schön, wenn du den Gedanke beim Verfassen deiner nächsten Beiträge berücksichtigen könntest. 

Zum Problem:
Auf irgendeinem Server muss halt ein Prozess laufen, zu dem die Clients connecten können. Ob das auf deinem Heimrechner oder einem Server im Internet ist, ist soweit erstmal egal. Weiteres sollte in den Anleitungen / Readmes / Dokumentationen auf teamspeak.org zu finden sein.


----------



## Andreas Späth (30. Dezember 2004)

Was den Router betrifft, schau in der von Arne bereits erwähnten Dokumentation nach welche Ports Teamspeak nutzt, diese müstest du dann entsprechend in deinem Router freigeben bzw forwarden.

Du selbst solltest wenn du Server und Client auf dem selbem Rechner betreibst über localhost/127.0.0.1 zugreifen da viele Router kein Loopback unterstützen.
Zumindest habe ich bei anderen Serveranwendungen schon öfters damit Probleme gehabt.


----------



## BlueEagel (30. Dezember 2004)

Sorry für die rechtschreibung liegt an meiner legastini <- wenn das so geschrieben wird 

ja aber mit meinen prob komm ich trotzdem net weiter... weil wenn ich die ports freigeben wenn TS und Der Client auf einem rechner sind habe ich ja immer noch die ip (192.168.2.*) als die wo mein rechner zum router connectet. also kann auch kein aussenstehnder zu mir connecten ?!.

MFG BlueEagle


----------

